# Unlisted Codes/Palmetto Medicare California



## medicalsec (May 12, 2009)

I am in California and I have been trying to get some unlisted codes paid by Palmetto Medicare. They won't accept our paper claims, and I when I try to follow their policy of faxing over the claim and typing the word fax on the electronically submitted claim they do not match up the claims with my fax. I have submitted the Operative Report and correspondence comparing it to the closest listed code. I have even tried to appeal, but they keep getting denied because of the problem with them not accepting the paper claim. Has anyone had problems with Palmetto on the unlisted claims?

Thanks,

Debbie


----------

